# Best 'classic' authors ever?



## Lilly Davidson (Oct 5, 2012)

I have decided I need to read in a more focussed and serious way than ever before in my life. I want to be very very selective. It must be something to do with advancing middle age and an uneasy sense of time running out!

So I wondered if people here could suggest a list of the best English literature authors or specific books. What should a person read if they are to consider themselves even remotely 'well-read'? I know this is so subjective, but it is also something objective as well, there are the accepted truly 'great' novels and authors. 

This is the list I have come up with so far: 

1. W Somerset Maugham - I have recently begun his books (just read '_Cakes & Ale_') and loved his style.  

2. Charles Dickens - I got '_Nicholas Nickleby_' today and intend to work my way through all his books eventually. I only did_ David Copperfield_ at school but not much more. 

3. _War & Peace_ - I have heard so much about it. I found it in our own bookshelves at home looking very dusty and neglected! I have never been brave enough to begin it. 

4. Thomas Hardy - there are still some of his novels I have not yet read. I just bought _The Return of the Native_ from a charity shop yesterday. 

5. _The Grapes of Wrath -_ Steinbeck  - I hear it is good 

6. _Vanity Fair_ - Thackeray. 

7. _Portrait of a Lady_ - Henry James

8._ Catcher in the Rye_ - Salinger

9. The Brontes - I aim to read several of their novels yet  

10. _The Call of the Wild _- Jack London. This sounds very interesting. 

11. Earnest Hemingway - I just found an old book called '_The Essential Hemingway_', a collection of his short stories. This should serve as a good introduction to him. 

What do you think of those? Have you read them?


----------



## Bilston Blue (Oct 5, 2012)

I'd give War and Peace a wide birth, unless you're the sort of reader who is happy making notes as you go. It's too long. I'd encourage anyone to read Hemingway. And I'd also say reading is supposed to be enjoyed, so don't read stuff because of some imaginary bucket list or because you want to be considered well read. I thought that when I started War and Peace, and after a hundred pages I thought, "I can't be bothered".


----------



## Kyle R (Oct 5, 2012)

I know it's a modern classic, but I still recommend: _The World According to Garp_ by John Irving.

Also _Lord of the Flies_ by William Golding.

And Jack London is one of my favorite classic writers. If you enjoy _The Call of the Wild_ (a story following the life of a dog), you'll probably enjoy his other animal POV novel, _White Fang_, (a story following the life of a wolf). :encouragement:


----------



## Lilly Davidson (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi Bilston 

I fully take your point. My intention is to give it a go at least. I have often found that if you persist with the first few chapters there usually, comes a point where you realise how good a book is. Of course this may not happen - in which case I would abandon it as life is too short to torture yourself. Funnily, I have decided to keep small notebooks and jot down main characters and brief points to help me. Never did this before but it seems worthwhile. 

I just love reading so much and books so much, that I realise I must be much stricter about where I spend my time. I do value your advice though.


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Oct 5, 2012)

George Eliot, _Middlemarch
_I adore Charlotte Bronte and would tell you to read everything by her, but if you're choosing, _Jane Eyre _and _Villette_ are my favorites.
For Thomas Hardy, _Jude the Obscure _is a good one.
Gustave Flaubert, _Madame Bovary,_ if you're open to works in translation. There's a new English version that I hear is very good.


----------



## Wessik (Oct 10, 2012)

YOU MUST READ SOSEKI. Repeat after me:

"I will read Kokoro, by Natsume Soseki."
"I will read Kokoro, by NATSUME SOSEKI."
"I will read KOKORO, by NATSUME SOSEKI."

Admittedly, not an english author, but he's translated, so you have no exuse.

DO it!


----------



## Bloggsworth (Oct 10, 2012)

Good morning Mr. Can, here are the worms, open up...


----------



## Lilly Davidson (Oct 10, 2012)

Wessik said:


> YOU MUST READ SOSEKI. Repeat after me:
> 
> "I will read Kokoro, by Natsume Soseki."
> "I will read Kokoro, by NATSUME SOSEKI."
> ...


----------



## Lilly Davidson (Oct 10, 2012)

lasm said:


> George Eliot, _Middlemarch
> _I adore Charlotte Bronte and would tell you to read everything by her, but if you're choosing, _Jane Eyre _and _Villette_ are my favorites.
> For Thomas Hardy, _Jude the Obscure _is a good one.
> Gustave Flaubert, _Madame Bovary,_ if you're open to works in translation. There's a new English version that I hear is very good.



Hi Lasm, 

I have 'Shirley' by Charlotte Bronte in our house, never read it yet but will do. 'Jane Eyre' I have read at school and loved it, 'Villette' is yet to be enjoyed.  'Middlemarch' is on my list for sure and so is 'Madame Bovary' one of these days. I have read several Hardy books including 'Jude the Obscure', I just love Hardy. Thank you so much for your suggestions. 

At present I am reading 'Oliver Twist' by Dickens, some short stories of Somerset Maugham and have just acquired 'The Merry Go Round' by Maugham to read soon. So many books to read and so little time. If only I could win the lottery, get some servants to do everything and just sit and read 24 hours a day!


----------



## Whisper (Oct 10, 2012)

KyleColorado said:


> Also _Lord of the Flies_ by William Golding.



Great choice.
I would also add

Little Women
Tess of the D'ubervilles
Of Mice and Men
Moby Dick
Anything and everything by Mark Twain
To Kill a Mockingbird

Hummm, be right back......

Here you go

List of Classic Literature

This should keep you busy until ...


----------



## Lilly Davidson (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi Whisper 

Good ideas. I have not read: 
Little Women, Moby Dick or any Mark Twain so far. I loved the others you mention.

I have printed out your special long list - thank you so much.


----------



## nath881 (Dec 12, 2012)

If you want a novel that timelessly and beautifully encapsulates and romanticizes themes such as disillusion of illusions, freedom and the American Dream, I suggest _The Great Gatsby_.


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 12, 2012)

Please read "Cat's Cradle" by Kurt Vonnegut. 

You will be a smarter person by doing so.


----------



## Lilly Davidson (Dec 13, 2012)

nath881 said:


> If you want a novel that it timeless and beautifully encapsulates and romanticizes themes such as disillusion of illusions, freedom and the American Dream, I suggest _The Great Gatsby_.



Hi, 
indeed that one is on my list to read some day soon. Scot Fitzgerald was a great writer.


----------



## nath881 (Dec 13, 2012)

Lilly Davidson said:


> Hi,
> indeed that one is on my list to read some day soon. Scot Fitzgerald was a great writer.



What would you recommend of his? I have only read _The Great Gatsby _but am planning on delving further into his work soon.


----------



## alexandriadeloraine (Dec 14, 2012)

I know you said English authors, but since you threw _War & Peace _up there I figured I'd throw in my two cents
on the Russian Classics front. If you find yourself unable to stomach _War & Peace, _Tolstoy's short stories and 
essays are masterful, and his novel _Resurrection _is quite good, and more manageable than many of his longer
works (_War & Peace, Anna Karenina).

_For another great Russian author, the short stories of Anton Chekhov are superb, and excellently translated. I
haven't had a chance to explore his plays, which are what he's more well known for, but do take the time to 
check out his short stories if you have the time, some wonderfully witty writing from a man who died too soon. 

And for one of the best English fiction authors of all time, you can't go wrong with George MacDonald -- Tolkien
and C.S. Lewis both credit him as a great inspiration to their own writing, and his short story _The Lost Princess
_is a timeless masterpiece, full of wisdom and appropriate for all ages.
Best of luck with your reading;

- Alexandria de Loraine


----------



## Powka (Dec 15, 2012)

I would give the epic War and Peace a vote.  It's truly a masterpiece, and personally I didn't feel like making notes; it was almost a very pleasant read. Only one thing I would complain about is that when I have read it in original (Russian, that is), Leo kept using French dialogue all the way through which was kind of annoying, as I don't understand it, so I had to keep reading the translation all the time, back and forth, up till the very end. Not sure if this is still the case with the translated English version of the book, but if it's not, I would definitely recommend it.

I also second Alexandria's post, and would add that Chekhov's plays are definitely worth it! Truly one of the best. My personal favorite is "The Bear".


----------



## Lilly Davidson (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi Alexandria 
That is all very useful information, I shall certainly explore those authors and books.


----------



## Lilly Davidson (Dec 15, 2012)

Actually, I am being given my first Kindle this Christmas, so I can download all the books I want. It is a new adventure for me as I have always felt that holding and reading an actual book is the only way for me. But one has to move with the times! I don't know if I will like it but I shall give it a good go. I have heard good things about Kindles.


----------



## ppsage (Dec 20, 2012)

Lilly Davidson said:


> I have decided I need to read in a more focussed and serious way than ever before in my life. I want to be very very selective. It must be something to do with advancing middle age and an uneasy sense of time running out!
> 
> So I wondered if people here could suggest a list of the best English literature authors or specific books. What should a person read if they are to consider themselves even remotely 'well-read'? I know this is so subjective, but it is also something objective as well, there are the accepted truly 'great' novels and authors.
> 
> ...



This seems to be actually a great list and a person getting through it will have accomplished at least a major beginning step toward being well read in the 'classics' of English literature. I would personally stop that definition short of Hemingway, Salinger and Steinbeck, who I'd call not classic but at least early modern, and belonging to an arena where one will find perhaps a score at least of other absolutely essential writers and wherein one will find an art still too pertinant to the creation of the present to be relegated to a classical status. Good question, pp.


----------



## Lilly Davidson (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi Ppsage, 
thank you for that, very interesting points.


----------

